# <div> verschiebt Sidebar nach unten



## Chewbacca3000 (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab ein Breadcrumb-div über meinen Wordpress-Artikeln stehn. Dieses div verschiebt meine Sidebar nach unten. Wenn ich es in der CSS mit "width:200px;" begrenze, wird das div zwar verkürzt, aber die Sidebar trotzdem verschoben.
Gibt es in CSS ein Befehl mit dem definiert werden kann, dass sich das div nicht auf die Sidebar auswirkt?

Was ich bisher ausprobiert habe:
position: relative; (dachte eigtl das wäre der Befehl, zeigt aber keinerlei Wirkung)
display: none; (funktioniert ausgezeichnet, nur sind dann auch die Breadcrumbs weg )

Meine Kentnisse sind leider sehr beschränkt.

greets!


----------



## Maniac (15. April 2011)

Ohne deinen Code wird dir hier niemand helfen können, grob geschätzt musst du Floaten.


----------



## Chewbacca3000 (15. April 2011)

Richtig den Code hab ich ganz vergessen 

befindet sich in header.php unter dem navi div, habe float jetzt hinzugefügt hat aber keinen Effekt:


```
<div class="breadcrumbs">
<?php
if(function_exists('bcn_display'))
{
    bcn_display();
}
?>
</div>
<div class="clear"></div>
```


```
.breadcrumbs
{
    padding-left:20px; 
    margin-top:12px;
    width:300px;
    position:relative;
    float: left;
}

.clear
{
  clear: left;
}
```

Übrigens wenn ich margin-top durch padding-top ersetze oder ganz rausnehme wird die Sidebar auch verschoben


----------



## Chewbacca3000 (21. April 2011)

up 

Hab immernoch keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## Maniac (21. April 2011)

Pushing ist hier nicht erlaubt.....
Du glaubst wirklich das man mit deinem PHP-Code den du gepostet hast mehr sagen kann?
HTML-Code welcher ausgegeben wird ist da viel interessanter. Im PHP wissen wir ja nicht was dort alles geladen wird.


----------



## Chewbacca3000 (23. April 2011)

*Breadcrumb verschiebt Sidebar nach unten*

Dass Pushen hier nicht erlaubt ist, war mir nicht bewusst...

Zum Code:
Dachte es liegt an definitiv an den CSS Einstellungen. Im Quelltext sieht das so aus:

```
<div class="breadcrumbs">
<!-- Breadcrumb NavXT 3.8.1 -->
<a title=".." href="...">Breadcrumblink</a> &raquo; <a title="Lade aktuelle Seite neu." href="">Breadcrumblink2</a></div>
<div class="clear"></div>
```


```
div class="art-sidebar1">      
<div id="text-3" class="widget widget_text"><div class="art-Block">
    <div class="art-Block-tl"></div>
    <div class="art-Block-tr"></div>
    <div class="art-Block-bl"></div>
    <div class="art-Block-br"></div>
    <div class="art-Block-tc"></div>
    <div class="art-Block-bc"></div>
    <div class="art-Block-cl"></div>
    <div class="art-Block-cr"></div>
    <div class="art-Block-cc"></div>
    <div class="art-Block-body">
<div class="art-BlockHeader">
    <div class="art-header-tag-icon">
        <div class="t">blablalbal</div>
    </div>

</div>
<div class="art-BlockContent">
    <div class="art-BlockContent-body">
			<div class="textwidget">
"inhalt textwidget"
<a id="clear"></a></div>
		
		<div class="cleared"></div>
    </div>
</div>

		<div class="cleared"></div>

    </div>
</div>
```

Die anderen Sidebarsmenüs sind genauso aufgebaut.

Und ja das ist ein Artisteer Template. Es liegt aber ganz sicher an den Breadcrumbs.

Meine Vermutung: Das floaten funktioniert nicht richtig. 

Hoffe ihr könnt das Rätsel lösen. Link gibts per PM, falls gewünscht.

mfg


----------



## Maniac (29. April 2011)

Dein Fehler wird sein, das du den DIV-Container ".breadcrumbs" floatest, das aber keinen Sinn ergibt weil du danach gleich wieder mit ".clear" den float beendest. Also könntest das Float an der stelle auch weglassen.


----------

